# minimum enlosure size for gillens (pygmy mulga monitor)



## i_like_it (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wondering what the minimum enclosure size would be for gillens (pygmy mulga monitor), is it 3 times their length?


----------



## richardsc (Jul 23, 2010)

naah as they grow to 45 cm long that would be 135 cm in length,i house my adults in a standard 4 foot aquarium,u could easily house an adult pr in a 2 foot square enclosure,i like to give them length though as with the hot basking temps they like it gives me piece of mind i can create a good temperature gradient,especially during summer heat waves


----------



## i_like_it (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks


----------

